# can't run rtorrent in screen



## mrbytes (Aug 26, 2010)

My Freebsd machine complains that I can not run rtorrent inside screen when I am over SSH, I do not know whether the problem also exists when I am on the machine itself and try screen + rtorrent.
The error message when I try to run rtorrent inside screen is


```
Error opening terminal: screen.
```

anybody having a good idea ?


----------



## mrbytes (Aug 26, 2010)

my uname -a is

```
FreeBSD fileserver.Belkin 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2010)

Try setting TERM to xterm.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 26, 2010)

I've never had this problem running rtorrent under screen (before) or tmux (nowadays), whether on the console (hardly ever) or using SSH (nearly always). I'm running rtorrent under its own user, and log in as that user when starting it (under screen/tmux). You can't use any sudo/su environment with screen/tmux, I think. You must be logged in as the user rtorrent runs as to be able to start/run it under screen/tmux.


----------



## mrbytes (Aug 26, 2010)

changing the $TERM made it work. As I have been able to do that before I usually keep screen running so I can call it from the slackware box I usually use for almost anything else.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Aug 26, 2010)

You can set TERM in ~/.screenrc. See screen(1).


----------



## mrbytes (Aug 26, 2010)

Well I got some idea like that just that I put set TERM=xterm in .bashrc instead works fine.


----------

